# Honeylocust galling



## Dan F (Jun 14, 2003)

If you didn't already know about it, thought you all might like to know about a somewhat of a new problem that has come about with honeylocust trees. From what I understand, the only remedy is a basal cut on the affected trees.

http://www.ipm.msu.edu/CAT02_land/L09-06-02.htm#4

Click on the title of the article for some pictures.


Dan


----------



## Bob Wulkowicz (Jun 14, 2003)

Thanks. Good place to bookmark.

Maybe it's time to expand the plastic christmas tree market.


bob the w.


----------



## DadF (Jun 20, 2003)

Sure glad I clued you in on this!!


----------

